# Hosting



## fungo (2. Januar 2002)

Ich dachte ich schreib es mal in dies Forum..
Also ich suche einen guten Hoster, der PHP und Mysql anbietet
und dabei nicht die 5€ Grenze überschreitet!
Nett wäre es auch ,wenn er .com und .net Domains anbietet!


----------



## Robert Fischer (4. Januar 2002)

da kann ich dir z.B. http://www.levanzo.de/ empfehlen, hab zwar keine eigenen erfahrungen mit denen aber die bieten für genau 5 € folgendes:

eigene Internet Domain (.de)
Sie sind Domaininhaber (Admin-C)
(KK) Domainübernahme kostenlos 
weitere Domains und Sub-Domains optional 
50 MB Gesamt-Speicherplatz 
24 Stunden FTP-Zugang 
Datentransfer inklusive 
unbegrenzte Emailadressen (POP3) 
eigene System-Fehlerseiten 
eigene Error- und Access-Logfiles 
inklusive Basis - CGI's 
eigene CGI-Scripte 
SSI - Server Side Includes 
*Programmierung von PHP4 möglich 
eigene MySql-Datenbank*
WAP-Unterstützung 
kostenlosen Email-Support inklusive 
und vieles mehr ...


----------



## fungo (4. Januar 2002)

hört sich ja gut an *gg*


----------

